# Review of the GZK "Shock" titanium & stainless steel slingshot



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

GZK is a well established Chinese slingshot seller with top notch products and accessories: I purchased one of his so-called "Shock" slingshots (link below), and am impressed with the high quality materials and outstanding finish it has.

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=c7b8d22ec4cf492f90bb586e992ceb64

The "Shock" slingshot is apparently a very popular choice among the numerous Chinese enthusiasts of our fun sport, and stands out by its full metal structure and truly high quality precision finish. The slingshot presented in my video (link below) has forks made of titanium TC 21 alloy and a stainless steel grip (440 stainless steel, as far as I know).

In my opinion, the "Shock" probably fits best in slights smaller than average hands, and is designed for the so-called "pinch grip", which minimizes wrist torsion significantly thanks to the position of the thumb and index finger just under the fork tips. The "Shock" comes with very good fiber optic sights held in place by a grub screw, and flat bands are attached via clamps held in place by compression screws. A small hole at the base of the slingshot grip allows for a lanyard to be attached. Two Allen keys and screws are provided to assemble the various parts.

The "Shock" slingshot is 11 cm (4.3 inches) long, 8 cm (3.14 inches) wide, has a fork width of 4 cm (1.57 inches), and weighs 253 grams (0.55 pounds). Its weight feels "right" in the holding hand. This is definitely a high quality slingshot for those seeking something extremely well made and aesthetically pleasing. The slingshot came with two ready made GZK band sets and some extra microfiber slingshot pouches to get started.

This is a GZK slingshot I would definitely recommend as a high quality product that is a joy to look at and is clearly designed for super accurate shooting using 7 to 8 mm steel ball bearings.

Enjoy my review video & let me know what you think about this well made shooter.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The one shown on the web site employs a knob instead of an allen key to secure the bands ???


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Indeed, but the slingshot shown in the video is what I received. Maybe the titanium model is different to the full stainless steel version? I don't know.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Really enjoying you're reviews mate, I bought the alashan after seeing you're review. Keep up the good work mate 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

